# Rodney's saw.



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2018)

@Bigdrowdy1 here we go.
This is a boat anchor that rodney asked me to look at to see if it had any life left in it and if it was worth repairing. Lol.
A good sized stihl saw with a 20" worn out bar.


 This is one of the old good ones.
An 064 AV.


 first order of business was to repair the starter so I could do some other testing and diagnosis. I found a broken pulley and missing starter dog.


 went to remove the screw that holds it all together and it just went round and round. I pulled it apart and found the center post was broken off. The whole starter is basicly garbage, only good part is the spring.


 let's look at the air filter? Oops, there wasn't one, and the seal is cracked.


 2 fins broken off the flywheel, but it seems to have compression when turning over by hand. But I can't get any spark when turning it over by hand, might need a coil.


 Next thing to check is the piston and cylinder, that is easy to check visually by removing the muffler and looking into the cylinder. 3 of the 4 screws for the cover where missing and someone had been inside before as I could see the scrape marks from someone cleaning it.


 The muffler was pretty clean inside and so was the spark arrestor screen.



More to come.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Wow interested to see how the rest of it is.
I have heard you can do magical things with chainsaws.

Rodney


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2018)

So this is looking into the cylinder with the muffler removed and the piston at bdc. This is the intake side of the cylinder, I'm looking for wear from dirt ingestion due to no air filter being present and a cracked seal. I see some wear but it's not horrible. 


 Now with the piston rotated up I can see the rings, no sign of blow by from stuck or worn rings or any scoring from a lean condition.



But all this oil and crud does concern me. Leaking seals or gaskets? The cylinder screws where tight. This would have to be addressed, a total teardown and reseal.


 There's one of the flywheel cooling fins, was lodged under the muffler.


 The drive sprocket shows very little wear and the clutch drum spins freely and smooth. The brake is also functioning properly.


 The carb looks remarkably clean on the outside. But the fuel lines are shot. It will probably need new diaphragms at the least. But this is a fully adjustable carb, the way I like them. 


 I had to scrape some crud off but I found the serial number stamped into the block. Model and serial number is important for ordering parts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2018)

So this what I would do with it if it was mine. A complete teardown to reseal it and replace the center case gasket and crank seals. This would also allow me to check the crank bearings for smoothness and wear. They feel ok when turning the flywheel by hand but I really wouldn't be comfortable getting this saw running without resealing it and inspecting the bearings. I would pull the rings and check the end gap, probably just put new rings in it because they are relatively cheap. A few misc screws, an air filter and seal, a carb kit, new fuel lines and fuel filter, and a new starter assy. The starter would be the most costly. And I still dont know if the coil is any good, so that could add to the expense. And after it was running it will still need a new bar and chain. I could repair this saw but parts may be getting close to the cost of a new saw. I need some time to price this stuff out to see if it's worth repairing.
One thing to bear in mind is that when staters get broken like this one it's usually because it quit running and some meathead angrily yanked on the starter trying to start it until it finally broke too. Which leads me to think the coil is bad. I can't even get a weak spark out of it by hand. When the starter broke the broken parts from it probably also broke the cooling fins on the flywheel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wow interested to see how the rest of it is.
> I have heard you can do magical things with chainsaws.
> 
> Rodney



I'll keep you informed brother.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 14, 2018)

You got my number if it gets stupid cost wise we can bail for sure. This came from my work and i have no idea of the history on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Wildthings (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 15, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 15, 2018)

3 popcorn eaters and 1 sleepy coffee drinker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> 3 popcorn eaters and 1 sleepy coffee drinker.


 1  trumps them all

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm having a hard time finding a starter for this saw, its obsolete and is going to take some time to find a good used one.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2018)

Cheapest used one I have found was $68 on flea bay. I found a new Chinese one for $20 that should at least let me work on the saw. I need to get into my garage during the day time to compare the old starter with the new.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 18, 2018)

What!!A Chinese item on Flea bay.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2018)

ironman123 said:


> What!!A Chinese item on Flea bay.


I dont have a lot of choices on these old obsolete saws. Some of the Chinese repops aren't bad. It seems they can pretty much copy anything, lol.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2018)

So far no luck on the starter, the Chinese one wasn't the same. Still waiting for one to show up on fleabay for a reasonable price. There's one there but 65 bucks for one that's beat to death? I dont think so.
Patience grashopper.............

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2018)

A starter has turned up on Ebay, looks really rough, guy is asking a lot, and the starter dogs are missing. 
Still looking...............................

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2018)

I got a starter coming! I bought it on feebay, I hope it's serviceable. I paid to much for it imo but I'm tired of waiting. At least now if it's in working order I can finish the rest of the inspection and find out if the coil is any good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2018)

And we have a starter! Was delivered today. Has the wrong rope and handle on it but the rest of it looks to be in good shape. I probably wont get a chance to work on it or the saw until after Christmas. But we have a starter!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 18, 2018)

@woodtickgreg , I've been enjoying this thread to see what it takes to breathe life into an old chainsaw because I recently picked up a couple of inexpensive Stihl chainsaw that need a little TLC. Thanks for keeping this thread updated.

Question: Is some reasoning for the model numbers on Stihl chainsaws? I read it's only a coincidence that some Stihl model numbers are close to the cubic inch engine size. The Husqvarna model numbers seem to make more sense (i.e. last digits being CC engine size).


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 18, 2018)

@Karl_TN It really doesn't mean anything with the stills, a little more accurate on the Huskies. You might find the link below an interesting read too.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/kevins-chainsaw-teardown-and-failure-analysis-pic-heavy.20938/


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm such a shite! Totally forgot about this saw and got sidetracked doing other projects, a.d.d. kicks in and I see a squirrel and off I go after it. My apologies Rodney. I found the starter and cleared a spot on my metal shop bench to work on it, got the saw out of the garage and brought it in the house.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 14, 2019)

No problem Greg, I suffer from the disease of anything D too. Be watching hopefully you can breathe life back into the old workhorse again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> No problem Greg, I suffer from the disease of anything D too. Be watching hopefully you can breathe life back into the old workhorse again.


I'll do my best my friend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phinds (Oct 14, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> So this what I would do with it if it was mine.


Gads. I'd just throw it back under the boat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------

